# Cycling with six kids



## annedonnelly (29 Jun 2012)

Here's an article about a lady who cycles with six kids under 11 - http://bikeportland.org/2012/06/28/with-six-kids-and-no-car-this-mom-does-it-all-by-bike-73731

I bet she'll be pleased when some of them are old enough to ride their own bikes!


----------



## Sandra6 (29 Jun 2012)

Wow! I take my hat off to her -no wonder she looks so good after all those babies! 
I have six children myself but was never brave enough to cycle with them when they were little, now they all have their own bikes and I'm working really hard on turning them into cyclists but the older ones (18,16 and 14) are resisting! 
Secretly I wish I had a couple of littlies so I could justify buying one of the amazing bikes available for transporting them.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (30 Jun 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## Hip Priest (30 Jun 2012)

Jens Voigt and Chris Boardman each have six kids.

Must be something in it!


----------



## fuji-stu (30 Jun 2012)

I'm seeing Seven kids?


----------



## skudupnorth (30 Jun 2012)

Just brilliant !


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Jun 2012)

fuji-stu said:


> I'm seeing Seven kids?



One is a family friend's kid apparently. I just need to get myself an 8freight or similar, but that is for shopping, NOT 6 weans!


----------



## snorri (1 Jul 2012)

A bike overtook me last week with a baby in a childseat attached to the handlebars. As it passed ahead the child was hidden from my view by the mother, but I noticed a "Baby on Board" sign attached to the back mudguard.


----------



## MrB1obby (1 Jul 2012)




----------

